# options...



## stellababy

i am 33 now with two kids (ages 4 and 2)
i would love to have another baby - would be our last- but not really ready as the kids are still so small. we are ok financially, just have our hands full with work and the little ones

ideally i would wait a few more years, but the clock is ticking... i have had some miscarriages in the past so it might take a while to get the baby

any opinions on my options? i wanted to start ttc in the fall, then hopefully i would still have some time before i am 35. or should i wait another year or two? does it really make a difference?


----------



## julesjules100

Nobody can advise you on that one I'm afraid. The bottom line is that the longer you wait your fertility will decrease. If you're truly desperate for a 3rd then I would say to get on with it. If you'r not desperate then I would wait if that it a better time scale for you but with the caveat that as time passes your fertility decreases x


----------



## stellababy

not "desperate" - I would be ok with not having another one... i feel so lucky to have my two,(after 2 late miscarriages and a with septated uterus) but secretly hoping to do it again :))

i am going to tell the hubby to stop using protection in another month or two i think.. hopefully he wont think i am insane lol


----------



## lynh

Nobody can tell you what to do cause this decision is really important and can change your life then just think like you already made a decision and imagine that's real and you will know if you regret or not...


----------



## PugLuvAh

I read somewhere that when you wonder how many children you should have, not to think of the work/chaos/exhaustion now when they are little, but to think of the future. 

When you picture your Thanksgiving table in 20 years, what does the family look like? When I pictured mine, I saw a huge table full of family--so we decided to have 3 kids. We're having ours close together, 2 years apart, mostly because of our age. 

No one can tell you how many kids to have, you"ll know when your family is complete :) Good luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

You can always have an AMH test done to see how your ovaries are doing. Mist women have a very sharp decline in fertility over the age of 35 years old. Doing annual testing can help you understand where you're at. It may help you make your decision.

'By the age of 40, only 2 in 5 of those who wish to have a baby will be able to do so'.
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a6155/your-age-and-fertility

'At 30 the chance of concieving per cycle is about 20%, at 40 it's about 5%'.
https://yourfertility.org.au/for-women/age


----------

